# MAC Lipglass Shades



## Glitter (Dec 22, 2005)

What are everyone's favourite lipglass shades? I'm going on a little spree there, and would like to buy some lipglasses.


----------



## Cruella (Dec 22, 2005)

Hmm...I like Nymphette, Bowbelle, Lovechild, and Viva Glam V.


----------



## asnbrb (Dec 22, 2005)

damzel, venetian, love nectar, & bow belle


----------



## n_j_t (Dec 22, 2005)

I don't have many but I love Dreamy, Cultured and Sinnamon (lustreglass).


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 22, 2005)

c-thru


----------



## user2 (Dec 22, 2005)

I loooove Flash of Flesh but it was LE!

But I think Prrr would be a nice substitute!

Also Viva Glam V, Instant Gold, Wonderstruck and C-Thru!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 22, 2005)

Prrr.....I love it!


----------



## maianne (Dec 22, 2005)

I agree with Prrr.... I also really like Lychee Luxe.


----------



## aquarius11 (Dec 22, 2005)

Prrr.


----------



## joytheobscure (Dec 22, 2005)

flash of flesh -le 
gitane -le 
adventurous -le 
ornamentalism lustreglass
- most of my l/g are LE -


----------



## warships (Dec 22, 2005)

love nectar lustreglass! :]


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 22, 2005)

Tartlette l/g is one that jumps to mind, but was LE. Lychee Luxe is similar, but more intense. Pink Clash (again LE).


----------



## more_please (Dec 23, 2005)

Everyone needs Viva Glam V!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 23, 2005)

bow belle
sauve mauve d/c
jewelbright
squirt


----------



## 2_pink (Dec 23, 2005)

adventurous, and lipgelees too!!!


----------



## xiahe (Dec 23, 2005)

spring bean lustreglass!  i bought this yesterday - and i absolutely love it!! (it doesn't make your lips green, i swear!)


----------



## Sophia84 (Dec 23, 2005)

Pink Lemonade!


----------



## dobe660 (Dec 23, 2005)

Squirt, Lure-X, Chai, Oyster Girl, Cultured! : )


----------



## Glitziegal (Dec 23, 2005)

My favourites are
Pink Grapefruit
Flash of Flesh
Viva Glam V
Magic spell


----------



## kradge79 (Dec 23, 2005)

VGV, Damzel, Lovechild, Luxuriate, and Adventurous!


----------



## aerials (Dec 24, 2005)

Lipglass: Cultured, Dreamy, C-Thru, Viva Glam V, Prrr. (those are just my current favourites)

Lipgelee: Glosspitality and Lilacrush


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aerials* 
_Lipglass: Cultured, Dreamy, C-Thru, Viva Glam V, Prrr. (those are just my current favourites)

Lipgelee: Glosspitality and Lilacrush_

 
i thought i was the only one who liked lialcrush...it's the one thing i can't live without.


----------



## missdiorable (Dec 26, 2005)

viva glam V looks good on pretty much EVERYONE to me, i also like nyphette


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 26, 2005)

C-thru, Underage.


----------



## Pale Moon (Dec 28, 2005)

Chai..


----------



## ette (Dec 29, 2005)

oyster girl
c-thru
underage
prrr
florabundance


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 29, 2005)

Lychee Luxe, VGV, Moonstone (temptations set)


----------



## asnbrb (Dec 29, 2005)

bow belle or pop mode
pink lemonade (LE)
damzel (LE)
lychee luxe
palatial
venetian 
pink poodle


----------



## scarlett*98 (Dec 29, 2005)

I love bowbelle and chai


----------



## missdiorable (Dec 29, 2005)

oh & i forgot 
ooh baby is a nice color too


----------



## maandusa (Jan 20, 2006)

Nymphette, Lychee Luxe, VGV


----------



## lucylu (Jan 20, 2006)

nymphette, VGV,
pink karat and flusterose lustreglasses
dewyjube, slicked pink, glosspitality and sapilicious lipgelees


----------



## bocagirl (Jan 21, 2006)

Love Nectar, Beaux, Spring bean


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 21, 2006)

My personal favorites:
Instant Gold lustreglass
Flashmode lustreglass
Pinkarat lustreglass
Of Corset lipglass (LE from lingerie)
Viva Glam V
Enchantress
And my new Uberpeach and Show Coral chromeglasses.


----------



## Peaches (Jan 21, 2006)

I tried one and I didnt like the texture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to buy C-Thru and I want to love it. But I dont know! I'll try my hardest!


----------



## lianna (Jan 21, 2006)

Gitane, Sunny Boy and Lychee Luxe.


----------



## enka (Jan 21, 2006)

I can't wear pale lips, they wash me out, so I love:
- Sweet Sensation (LE form the Diana Ross look, I'm already at the half of my back up ward)
- Nico (once you know how to apply it, you love it!)
- Lovechild


----------



## cookie fan (Jan 21, 2006)

When i have to decide for one i would choose Viva Glam V.

But i love Enchantress, Bare Fetish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too.


----------



## Nico. (Jan 21, 2006)

I adore:

Entice, Oh Baby, Viva Glam V, Nico, Prrr, and Squirt Lipglasses

Ornamental and Luminary Lustreglasses, and I want to try Venetian and Palatial

Moistly and Slicked Pink Gelees.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 21, 2006)

Lychee Luxe, Pink Poodle, Desire (all lipglasses)


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 24, 2006)

I only own 5, three I love, 2 I like
Poetic License (Naturally Eccentric)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Elegant Peach (Catherine Deneuve)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Damzel (Naturally Eccentric) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C-Thru
Viva Glam V


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 24, 2006)

fave lipglass is sweetie cake. I LOVE it so much. But I'm a lustreglass fan


----------



## Tonitra (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm enjoying my Petit Four lipglass, but I think I like lustreglasses better. My pick for those would be Palatial.


----------



## starrkissed (Apr 25, 2006)

Pinkarat, Petal Pusher, & Sweetie Cake


----------



## lara (Apr 25, 2006)

Pink Poodle.


----------



## cynister (Apr 25, 2006)

I like lustreglass bette than regular lipglass....i wonder why. i tend to look at the lustreglass more...
but my favorites are: Beaux, Little Vi, and Flusterose. in that order. =]


----------



## pr1nces583 (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 
_spring bean lustreglass!  i bought this yesterday - and i absolutely love it!! (it doesn't make your lips green, i swear!)_

 
what does springbean look like applied? ive been really curious about how it would look since ive seen it but ive never tried it.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 25, 2006)

I have a question - What kind of applicators do the lipglasses and lusterglasses have?  Is it a brush or sponge tip?  I don't own any yet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  LOL!


----------



## pr1nces583 (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_I have a question - What kind of applicators do the lipglasses and lusterglasses have?  Is it a brush or sponge tip?  I don't own any yet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  LOL!_

 
its a brush for lipglasses, im guessing lustreglasses are the same but ive not got any of them.


----------



## x music is love (Apr 25, 2006)

viva glam v goes with me everywhere !


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 25, 2006)

Viva Glam V, Pink Meringue, C-Thru, Palatial, Prrr, Mouth Watering.


----------



## csuthetaphi (Apr 26, 2006)

I love:

Ola Mango
Pink Grapefruit
Sunny Boy
Fine China
Sexy Sweet (my new favorite I found at my CCO!)


----------



## liltweekstar (Apr 26, 2006)

underage and heartfelt pink


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 27, 2006)

viva glam v seems to be a great universal lipglass shade. i'm an nc42 and its great on me.

pop mode, prrr, and dusk from the catherine d. line, if you're lucky enough to have a store/counter that still has it in stock.


----------



## Tonitra (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pr1nces583* 
_its a brush for lipglasses, im guessing lustreglasses are the same but ive not got any of them._

 
Hmm, my Petit Four lipglass has a sponge applicator, while my lustreglasses have brushes. Maybe it differs? *shrug*


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pr1nces583* 
_its a brush for lipglasses, im guessing lustreglasses are the same but ive not got any of them._

 
you reversed that. lipglasses have the sponge-tip applicators, whereas lustreglasses have brushes, chromeglasses have brushes as well.


----------

